#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Clubhouse Social App - All You Need to Know

## Bhavya

The Clubhouse is one of the trending social apps at the moment. But is it a useful social channel for brands? Here is the answer! In the below graphic you'll learn everything about Clubhouse Social App. Check out the graphic.

----------

